# Internal Cable noise while riding.



## rubber_duckie (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi all, 
I need some advice, I’m using Di2 internal cable routing for my bike.
While riding a uneven road and etc…. I can hear cable or cable tie noise from my bike.
Any method I can emitted this noise..???


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

If you can access the internal jb, try wrapping it in foam. Its usually what rattles.


----------



## rubber_duckie (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks...!!!
Space will be very limited for me to access... And if I really have to do that I need to remove my crank and BB.... That's will be a huge job.... Any other suggestion?


----------

